# Question about Fire Bricks



## E's Smokin (Mar 9, 2019)

I have a OK Joe Highland, I have a lot of mods & my Temps & cooks have been really good.
Now I'm thinking about adding fire bricks to cut down on fuel usage & still maintain the temps
I use charcoal to get the base going & the all wood after that. Should I put the fire brick in the fire box & the cook chamber or one vs the other, I guess i'm looking for the best thermal retention, also I'd like to buy enough the first time & save myself a second trip to the store.
Thanks in advance for any & all ideas & suggestions.

*E*


----------



## mike243 (Mar 9, 2019)

A blanket of some sort on the cooking chamber will save you the most heat ,the heat doesn't stay in the firebox very long and has the smallest area.  Putting fire brick in probably acts more as insulation than as a way to retain heat which they will do to some degree ,I use a moving blanket on my pellet grill and it cuts down pellet usage when its cold outside, I have not done any formal tests on it but 1 short smoke seem to cut it down at least a 1/3 of a earlier cook. During the warm months its very good on usage and I may even try it then.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2019)

In my wood fired smoker, I have the bottom of the FB lined with fire brick...  That keeps the heat where the fire can be controlled better...  Steel removes heat from the fire much faster than fire brick...  I like the results of what I use..


----------



## mike243 (Mar 9, 2019)

Heat rises and the floor of most smokers run cooler than the middle and top,lack of insulation on the sides and top wont be cured by any amout of fire bricks you put in it, take a thermal heat gun and shoot the smoker and see what you find. It will tell you where it needs help


----------



## ravenclan (Mar 9, 2019)

In my stick burner i have them in the firebox and in the bottom of the chamber, wrapped in foil so it is easier to clean.
My heat has now been easier to "control to with in about 10-15 degree's and if i have to open the door to mop or remove food the smoker comes back to temp faster.
I have also added fire brick to the bottom of my Pellet smoker and this has helped with the heat especially during the winter when I smoke.


----------



## Murray (Mar 9, 2019)

The firebricks will help protect the steel from direct heat thus minimizing rust and increase the life of your firebox. Have a look in any modern wood stove.


----------



## ritchierich (Mar 11, 2019)

E's Smokin said:


> I have a OK Joe Highland, I have a lot of mods & my Temps & cooks have been really good.
> Now I'm thinking about adding fire bricks to cut down on fuel usage & still maintain the temps
> I use charcoal to get the base going & the all wood after that. Should I put the fire brick in the fire box & the cook chamber or one vs the other, I guess i'm looking for the best thermal retention, also I'd like to buy enough the first time & save myself a second trip to the store.
> Thanks in advance for any & all ideas & suggestions.
> ...













	

		
			
		

		
	
 I was wondering the same.... I just added some to my lang 84. I will let you know soon as I can.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2019)

If you add fire brick to the cook chamber, It will take longer to heat to operating temperature..   It's hard to say whether the BTU's lost in the heating up will provide any savings...  
Check your FB temp during a cook....  If it's over  400 or so, You are losing heat out the FB...


----------



## 90beater (Mar 16, 2019)

My Santa Maria wood Pit grill has fire bricks around the perimeter. It is supposed to keep the heat more even like a water pan in a smoker.


----------



## Heart of Dixie (Mar 29, 2019)

For what it's worth. I have an 16 year old, New Braunfels Oklahoma Joe Longhorn. I tried lining the bottom of my firebox  about half way up the sides with thin firebrick from Tractor Supply. I found that by doing this my draw was decreased. My first cook this year it was hard to get above 230 degrees in the CC with the bricks in. I removed them and the temps went right up to the usual 260 to 280 within a few minutes.


----------

